# Update/ Toms Mom Passed Away



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Sunday 3;00 AM She went to meet her maker. She got that one way ticket to PAradise.So awesome to know that our loved ones are in Glory. Its so strange how we have lost 2 parents in 8 weeks.
But we continue to stand on the LORD's promise and HE has kept us undergurded. I am continuing to ask for prayers for Tom and his family. We all will be going to Florida from different locations, next week, so I am asking for traveling mercies. OUr biggest prayer is that someone come to know the Lord Jesus Christ during this time. One man got saved right after my Dads funeral. That was so awesome how the GOOD LORD took such an occasion and topped it off with a soul. WOW. GOD IS SO GOOD. I really thank the Lord for all of you, my brothers and sisters. You pass on inspiration when I feel a lil blue. GOD'S BLESSINGS TO EACH OF YOU AND YOUR FAMILIES TODAY. YIC, laura


----------



## Teksyn (Aug 20, 2005)

Prayers sent. Peace for the family, saftey in travel, and strength through faith. God Bless you and yours.


----------



## bambinosan (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm praying for another miracle of salvation and for your safety and blessings for all your family.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Tom and Laura, I'm so sorry for your loss.

Father God,

Please grant all of the friends and family members of Tom's Mom a safe trip to and from the funeral service in Florida. May your anointing continue to be with Laura and Tom during the funeral week so that the name of Jesus will be exalted, and souls will be won to you.

Continue to bless both Tom and Laura. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

This breaks my heart in a way. Both of my parents are gone now but it's when things that happen like when my Granddaughter, Ella was born that I wish I could show her off to her Great-Great Grandmother and GG-Dad. Sorry for your loss. CF?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Tom and Laura, prayers sent for comfort to you both , if you need anything let me know. 
Jdub


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Prayers going up.


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*Prayers for Tom Mom:*

Lord we commend the care of Tom's mom to you...that she may receive her rewards. Lord we also petition for your comforting arms around Tom and Laura as they release their cares for her to you...knowing that your loving heart and comforting arms are around those here and the departed. Let them hear your comforting words. Amen


----------

